# Night sweats ??? Why?



## tander (Mar 9, 2011)

1st cyc and for the last few nights after about three hours of sleep I wake up drenched??

Is this normal?

Why? Please explain!


----------



## Lordsks (Mar 9, 2011)

Welcome to the world of AAS. Yes it is normal. Your dropping bf be happy.


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Mar 9, 2011)

whats your cycle


----------



## brandon123 (Mar 9, 2011)

When your sleeping at night is when your growin and when you grow it causes thermal activity.  With AAS you are growing very rapidly, therefore lots of heat which causes sweating


----------



## phosphor (Mar 9, 2011)

I would say your metabolism is kicking into high gear burning the BF off while you 'try' to sleep - but we don't know what your dosing.


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 9, 2011)

Enjoy buddy it's one of the little features we juicers enjoy. I sleep with a room fan pointed at my chest and no blankets in the winter and still wake soaked


----------



## tander (Mar 9, 2011)

pitbullguy0101 said:


> whats your cycle



Sus 250 q 4 days 
Var 50/day

And a whole lot of protien...


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 9, 2011)

Keep hydrated it's normal bro


----------



## tander (Mar 9, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Keep hydrated it's normal bro



Thanks.


----------



## rippedunit (Mar 9, 2011)

perfectly normal mate, espesially with anything with prop. enjoy


----------



## alphabolic (Mar 9, 2011)

this is making me hesitant to run my T3 along with my first cycle


----------



## james-27 (Mar 10, 2011)

This is very interesting. Since.I started my cycle I to have been waking up soaking wet. I was thinking it.was just to hot in my room. Never put much thought into it really.


----------



## SFW (Mar 10, 2011)

i pretty much sweat on any strongly binding aas. tren of course being the worse.


----------



## blazeftp (Mar 10, 2011)

brandon123 said:


> When your sleeping at night is when your growin and when you grow it causes thermal activity.  With AAS you are growing very rapidly, therefore lots of heat which causes sweating



Never knew that Growing caused thermal activity.
Must be why i walk around in the snow with a t shirt and sweat


----------



## SloppyJ (Mar 10, 2011)

Ive heard less carbs before you sleep can help.


----------



## AnabollicA (Mar 10, 2011)

This is all good to know. I'm finishing a well-dosed Deca/Test cycle and I've been soaking the sheets every night. I've never had this happen with any AAS other than Tren. The difference here I think is that I bumped up to a new realm of dosing for me, 750mg/wk of test and 600/wk of Deca. Yes I know the Deca is high, damn Axio was at 300mg/ml     Usually I'm at like 500mg test / 400mg Deca


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Mar 10, 2011)

brandon123 said:


> When your sleeping at night is when your growin and when you grow it causes thermal activity. With AAS you are growing very rapidly, therefore lots of heat which causes sweating


 
This happens to me allllllllll the time, but doesnt this seem a bit counterproductive?  We grow when we sleep, but if we wake up several times throughout the night because we are sweating, then we are not really getting the sleep we need.


----------



## Ravager (Mar 10, 2011)

I lay out a few t-shirts and a towel so I can change mid night so I don't freeze.

I sweat before AAS, and not surprisingly still sweating after!


----------



## BIGTIME420 (Mar 10, 2011)

I sweat at night also. Its starting to gross my wife out. She rolls over to hold me and gets soaking ass wet. LOL! I drop about four pounds during the night. Been checking the scales mornings and at night and there is about a 4lb difference every day regardless of how much I gain. I like a da juice!


----------



## XYZ (Mar 10, 2011)

When are you eating your last meal before bed?  How much time in between eating said meal and going to bed?  What does the meal consist of?


----------



## SloppyJ (Mar 10, 2011)

CT said:


> When are you eating your last meal before bed? How much time in between eating said meal and going to bed? What does the meal consist of?


 

I knew I was right! 



3 packages of gummy bears and a diet coke.


----------



## XYZ (Mar 10, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> I knew I was right!
> 
> 
> 
> 3 packages of gummy bears and a diet coke.


 
Slow down there cowboy, it's not what you think so don't jump to conclusions.  As you ALWAYS say I read somewhere or heard..........wonder where you heard this or read about this?


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 10, 2011)

CT said:


> Slow down there cowboy, it's not what you think so don't jump to conclusions.  As you ALWAYS say I read somewhere or heard..........wonder where you heard this or read about this?



So CT is it the late night carbs or protein?


----------



## brandon123 (Mar 10, 2011)

blazeftp said:


> Never knew that Growing caused thermal activity.
> Must be why i walk around in the snow with a t shirt and sweat


 
Thats the explination i received long ago that made the most sense.


----------



## colorado (Mar 10, 2011)

I changed my injections to first thing in the morning and I limit food intake at night. I'm on a Test P and Tren A cycle and I don't sweat at night.


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 10, 2011)

colorado said:


> I changed my injections to first thing in the morning and I limit food intake at night. I'm on a Test P and Tren A cycle and I don't sweat at night.



Gears fake lol


----------



## colorado (Mar 10, 2011)

Nope. It's working really well. My first shot of Tren that I did was at night. Sure enough, I was sweating my ass off. Change the time to very early in the a.m. and limited food after 7 p.m. and I'm good to go.

But I do less Test than Tren when I do Tren cycles. This always gets rid of my Tren related sides.


----------



## SloppyJ (Mar 10, 2011)

CT said:


> Slow down there cowboy, it's not what you think so don't jump to conclusions. As you ALWAYS say I read somewhere or heard..........wonder where you heard this or read about this?


 

Sorry for bringing relivant information into a thread. 


Guess you have to have experience with any and every compound to post in here.


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 10, 2011)

colorado said:


> Nope. It's working really well. My first shot of Tren that I did was at night. Sure enough, I was sweating my ass off. Change the time to very early in the a.m. and limited food after 7 p.m. and I'm good to go.
> 
> But I do less Test than Tren when I do Tren cycles. This always gets rid of my Tren related sides.



Just messing with you bro


----------



## colorado (Mar 10, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Just messing with you bro




I know. You're good. I hope my stuffs not fake!


----------



## VonEric (Mar 10, 2011)

I would highly suggest not doing that.. Not on your first cycle bro 



alphabolic said:


> this is making me hesitant to run my T3 along with my first cycle


----------



## alphabolic (Mar 10, 2011)

VonEric said:


> I would highly suggest not doing that.. Not on your first cycle bro


 
im not disagreeing with you, but what's your reasoning for that?  im at about 14% so i wouldnt run it for that long.


----------



## VonEric (Mar 10, 2011)

T3 is pretty intense and this is your first cycle.. Don't know what your diet and cardio is but i think you could get down with clean diet and cardio.. Drink a ton of water and if you really feel you must add something to your first cycle id just do clen


----------



## alphabolic (Mar 10, 2011)

VonEric said:


> T3 is pretty intense and this is your first cycle.. Don't know what your diet and cardio is but i think you could get down with clean diet and cardio.. Drink a ton of water and if you really feel you must add something to your first cycle id just do clen


 
i already have clen

my diet is as clean as can be and my cardio is good.  i run a good 6-8 miles a week.  just stubborn belly fat that's hard to shake off.  my face and everywhere else is fine though.  maybe the test will help burn some off.  the increased lean muscle mass from the cycle might raise my basal metabolic rate.


----------



## Ravager (Mar 11, 2011)

alphabolic said:


> i already have clen
> 
> my diet is as clean as can be and my cardio is good.  i run a good 6-8 miles a week.  just stubborn belly fat that's hard to shake off.  my face and everywhere else is fine though.  maybe the test will help burn some off.  the increased lean muscle mass from the cycle might raise my basal metabolic rate.



My theory on this is to work the living fuck out of your legs... Get those huge muscles burning fat asap.


----------



## XYZ (Mar 11, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Sorry for bringing relivant information into a thread.
> 
> 
> Guess you have to have experience with any and every compound to post in here.


 
I've already addressed this via PM, I'm not going to put that in here.


----------



## XYZ (Mar 11, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> So CT is it the late night carbs or protein?


 

It could be either one.  It also depends on the amount of time he is eating his last meal / shake and when he is going to bed.  Different compounds and different foods will cause an increase in body temprature and dehydration as well.  

Anything with a lot of sodium (cottage cheese) will have you dehydrated in a couple of hours.

There are a lot of factors that go into it, but not knowing what the OP's routine is makes it difficult to really tell.


----------



## tander (Mar 11, 2011)

CT said:


> It could be either one. It also depends on the amount of time he is eating his last meal / shake and when he is going to bed. Different compounds and different foods will cause an increase in body temprature and dehydration as well.
> 
> Anything with a lot of sodium (cottage cheese) will have you dehydrated in a couple of hours.
> 
> There are a lot of factors that go into it, but not knowing what the OP's routine is makes it difficult to really tell.


 


wow! i eat cottage cheese almost every night before i go to bed. i read it is a good protein to eat prior to bed time...as it takes a long time to break down and therefore supplies your body what it needs during your sleep???is this true?


----------



## Ocnbreeze (Mar 12, 2011)

Night sweats is your body's way of telling you there is a hormone imbalance in your body and it dosen't like it. Your body can give you a lot of messages if you are in tune to it and can recognize what the message means.


----------



## XYZ (Mar 14, 2011)

tander said:


> wow! i eat cottage cheese almost every night before i go to bed. i read it is a good protein to eat prior to bed time...as it takes a long time to break down and therefore supplies your body what it needs during your sleep???is this true?


 

Yes it is.


----------



## keith1569 (Mar 14, 2011)

shoot i love the night sweating..just on test a sweat a lot..anything pretty much


----------



## malfeasance (Mar 14, 2011)

It's really uncomfortable getting back into bed (after a trip to the bathroom) and finding it cold and a little wet from having sweated so much.


----------



## keith1569 (Mar 14, 2011)

hah..have a few towels near you so you can swap out and have a dry towel


----------



## tander (Mar 14, 2011)

Ocnbreeze said:


> Night sweats is your body's way of telling you there is a hormone imbalance in your body and it dosen't like it. Your body can give you a lot of messages if you are in tune to it and can recognize what the message means.



Hey what's up with this guy ^^^^ having a negative reputation???

And red blocks???


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Mar 14, 2011)

not good bro..you should see a doctor asap..you could be getting HIV man


----------



## JCBourne (Mar 14, 2011)

I've never sweated before, and then just started like the day this thread was started! Usually not too bad, guess this is a sign my test/deca/dbol is working! That and i'm up 13 pounds in 21 days.


----------



## Kathybird (Mar 14, 2011)

Oceanbreeze is right.  You're going through menopause.


----------



## BGOTTIR (Mar 15, 2011)

What I am doing for my night sweats is sleeping on a comforter and laying out an extra shirt the night before. Then, when I wake up and the comforter and my shirt are drenched, I pull the comforter off the bed and change shirts. I really need to start using a second pillow case too.


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Mar 15, 2011)

yea bro night sweats suck!! 

1/4 through the night i have to wake up and take the sheet that was on top of me and put it under me to cover the sweat..sometimes after the first covering, i have to put the 2nd sheet under me..i rarely get cold on cycle

and i also have to flip my pillow several times in the night


----------



## tander (Mar 26, 2011)

*...and in the Stickies*

can we include something like this in the stickies?...it seems as though this happens and many other dont know about it...


----------



## JCBourne (Mar 26, 2011)

Yeah, I did know about night sweats. I thought it was a just a tren thing. I sweat like a mother fucker every night it's insane.


----------



## nyf1nest (Mar 26, 2011)

Lol my girlfriend hated when I got night sweats it is an uncomfortable thing to wake up too


----------



## hill450 (Mar 26, 2011)

Can't wait for those, they sound like a whole lot of fun....I'm hot natured as it is!


----------



## Repo (Mar 27, 2011)

Shit - now that my tren is kicking in I wake up soaked - sometimes soaked and freezing at the same time with the ceiling fan on and the ac cranked way up.

The other night my wife said I was HOWLING like a mother fucker in my sleep ... "has to be the tren!"


----------

